# Transal Premium HOT PEEL Heat Transfer Paper



## goGraphicKin (Apr 15, 2007)

Has any1 used this paper b4? i have tried to look for instructions on the site I bought it from and they dont have any instructions. They explain the heat transfer process, but not the silkscreening process.

I wanted to start using it today, but i just keep getting voicemail..

I am new to screen-printing, and I would appreciate any suggestions of any kind. 

I have only done regular heat-transfers, on dark and lights so far so far.

thank you in advance....

go


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Which site did you see this paper on?



> They explain the heat transfer process, but not the silkscreening process.


What is the paper for?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Give us more informationas Rodney asked and maybe you will get a better answer to your question.


----------



## goGraphicKin (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is the site.......
Transal Premium HOT PEEL Heat Transfer Paper 15x15"

If anyone is thinking of buying this product...I suggest you call an order on the phone....ask the rep. what other product(s) you might need to buy along with this paper, to be able to use it.

go


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Back in the day, I use to print plastisol transfers. All we did was print directly onto the paper. Then run it through a conveyor dryer to cure it. I don't think there were any special directions to it. But that was 20 years ago and I was a punk. So there may be more info.


----------

